# How To Play Funk Guitar in 3 Steps!



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey guys,

This time I posted a super quick 1 Minute tutorial on how to play funk guitar with only 4 7th chords and 2 pentatonic licks 






Let me know what you think and have a nice day!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Short and sweet, love it!


----------

